# Persimmon and Copper



## DavidDobbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Bought another new lathe few weeks ago.
Found a little time to turn tonight.
So I tried out the new lathe.
Persimmon with a hammered copper lid.



 



 
Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 14


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks real good. But where's the knob to lift the top?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 1, 2016)

No knob.
There is a spot to push down on the edge and it tips up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Aha! Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2016)

That's a real clean piece Dave, I like it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Sep 2, 2016)

Really classy Dave. I like that hammered copper look for sure. Now if you could teach Rocky to do that with his brass or tin...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2016)

Really nice work David. That would make a fantastic salt vault.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 2, 2016)

So you are the Route 66 guy! I got some nice pen blanks from you a while back! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2016)

Pretty wood. I've not worked with Persimmon. Lid is a very nice touch. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 2, 2016)

Another from last night Pear and Copper

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice...interesting looking air intakes you have there.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 3, 2016)

I changed it some since this picture bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 3, 2016)

would love to steal the plans for that


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 4, 2016)

There was no real plan...lol
I am going to change the top barrel inlet. I have a vertical baffle in it. My thoughts were it would help drop bigger chips into the bottom barrel. But most is going right on to the main dust collector bag. 
I am going to change the fittings so it will swirl and take the long baffle out.
The 6" SDR 35 PVC really helps move some air. When I get it working where I am happy with it. I will make a post how I made it all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice work Dave.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2016)

Dave...how did you make the copper tops?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 4, 2016)

I start with raw copper plate. Hammer and heat. Till I wear out.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 5, 2016)

The copper plate is from the cut outs of making copper head gaskets. For pulling tractors and racing engines. The different slugs vary in thickness .063 to .125.
I heat with a torch to anneal the copper. Start working it hammering in to shape. Till it work hardens then heat and hammer again. Sometimes 4 or 5 times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 12, 2016)

DavidDobbs said:


> No knob.
> There is a spot to push down on the edge and it tips up.




I love the idea to have a push down to open lid!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

